# no strace for x64 (64 bits)



## kenorb (Nov 15, 2010)

```
> sudo portinstall strace
[Gathering depends for devel/strace . done]
** Port marked as IGNORE: devel/strace:
	is only for i386, while you are running amd64
```
I know alternatives such as truss, ktrace.
But I want strace.
Why it doesn't work for x64?
It's compilable on Linux x64, why it isn't on FreeBSD x64?


----------



## richardpl (Nov 15, 2010)

FreeBSD is not Linux.
Dunno, but I belive that strace on i386 is just hack.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2010)

Strace uses ptrace(2), just like truss. There's also dtrace(1). To be honest I don't see the added benefit of strace.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 16, 2010)

dtrace doesn't work for me.

```
> dtrace ls
dtrace: failed to initialize dtrace: DTrace device not available on system
> sudo dtrace ls
dtrace: failed to initialize dtrace: DTrace device not available on system
```

I need strace, instead of truss, because it's more advanced and more intuitive. I could select the tracing category (network, file, or specified functions to trace, etc). Truss can't.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2010)

kenorb said:
			
		

> dtrace doesn't work for me.
> 
> ```
> > dtrace ls
> ...


http://wiki.freebsd.org/DTrace


----------

